# Score after about 3 days



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

I am a new driver. I am going to use my someone else's car for about 2-3 months, and I will decide wether or not to buy my own use car, depending if my score is still good by then. I work Monday and Tuesdays only from 6:30pm - 1pm for now. I did about 3 days so far. My first night I did about 16 trips. My score never changed, but on my 2nd night (19 trips) after 12am it dropped to 4.5. Then the next day probably after 11am, it went up to 4.8. Last night my score went up to 4.83 (21 trips) and after 11am today it went down to 4.65. W0w! 

I am wondering if my score drops below 4.5 and say I don't work for a 7 days will they deactivate me. 
I can only use the car every Monday and Tuesday. Am I skrewed if my score drops below 4.5 and do not work for a week.
Does anyone know when do they really deactivate someone?


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

I think it depends on your area. I would assume you just have to be better than the lowest rated drivers. I'd be willing to bet that when uber is no longer a new thing, when it loses it's wow factor, ratings will drop to around 4 across the board.


----------



## Uberdriver1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have taken two weeks off twice in the last 6 months without any problems. I sometimes only work a couple of days a week, as well, without a word from Uber. I have had to learn not to take ratings too seriously. I try my best to make sure that every rider has the best experience possible but I do sometimes make mistakes that may garner a lower rating. Uber now includes a mechanism to report clients who may have rated us poorly, however they don't tell us which rides generated poor ratings. I bounce around 4.75. I used to rate the majority of my clients five stars but now I have started to rate them considering such things as time I have to wait, being disrespectful, or not staying put after they have input their location. I do, however, give inebriated clients pretty wide latitude.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Uberdriver1 said:


> I used to rate the majority of my clients five stars but now I have started to rate them considering such things as time I have to wait, being disrespectful, or not staying put after they have input their location. I do, however, give inebriated clients pretty wide latitude.


Me too, kinda. Recently I've had lots of trips where the pin is nowhere close to the actual pickup location. _Riders request ride, you accept, then they immediately call or text you with a pickup location far away from the pin. _The confusion certainly causes problems that nearly guarantees bad ratings. I thought about rating those customers badly but have decided just to cancel trips like that._ I think they're doing this for some kind of reason but haven't figured it out yet._ The passengers that do this have not been typical passengers. One rider quizzed me about the streets. Whats the name of this street? What other streets intersect with this street? ...etc. He wasn't looking for anything, just quizzing me on my knowledge of the streets, as if getting him from A to B safely and quickly wasn't good enough for a five star rating. Seems the pin far away from pickup people feel really empowered because they have a chance to rate you and they hold it above your head. I hate it. Most people aren't like that but it only takes a few and it seems like most of my rides lately have been that way.


----------



## Uberdriver1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, that's weird. I'm a 5'1" white lady but I'm not scared of much. I have been known to break up fights or put one person out of the car when he was bothering two women who clearly didn't want him in there. I've learned that people rarely get the pins right and many times Uber riders tell me that the uber app always put them in a different location. So I usually call to confirm. However, one night I ended up on a one block street, about dark, and the only people on the street were clearly drug dealers. All eyes were on me to see if I was a client or what in the heck I was. I waved at everyone as if to say, "Just passing through," and immediately called the clients. Of course the pin was in the wrong place and they were all tanked up. So then I went to the address and no one was there either. When I finally found them, they said, "Didn't you see us waving from the roof of the house?" It turned out OK, they were GA Tech students, but I thought, who in the world would be trying to find people on the roof of a house not even on the right street? We ended up blasting Outkast on the way to their concert several weeks ago.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Uberdriver1 said:


> Yeah, that's weird. I'm a 5'1" white lady but I'm not scared of much. I have been known to break up fights or put one person out of the car when he was bothering two women who clearly didn't want him in there. I've learned that people rarely get the pins right and many times Uber riders tell me that the uber app always put them in a different location. So I usually call to confirm. However, one night I ended up on a one block street, about dark, and the only people on the street were clearly drug dealers. All eyes were on me to see if I was a client or what in the heck I was. I waved at everyone as if to say, "Just passing through," and immediately called the clients. Of course the pin was in the wrong place and they were all tanked up. So then I went to the address and no one was there either. When I finally found them, they said, "Didn't you see us waving from the roof of the house?" It turned out OK, they were GA Tech students, but I thought, who in the world would be trying to find people on the roof of a house not even on the right street? We ended up blasting Outkast on the way to their concert several weeks ago.


Uber needs to do more to help us with this. FYI, Lyft now has a verify before you request the ride. It says something like: This is the pick up location we will send to your driver, is it correct? I think that will help but all the companies need to tell people who do know their actual address to input it and not use the pin pick up. I tell my clients this every chance I get and suggest you do the same. FYI, I recently was asked to complete a Uber survey on cancel policy. One of the options was to charge a cancel fee after we accept the ride and the rider cancels before we get there (gave various time periods and I suggested the shortest) or they can't be found. When you have few rides the rating system with naturally jump all over. I am up to almost 400 now and see very little change---I was as low as 4.61 and today I am 4.76. If I am not mistaken with will not take any action until you get to 500 rides--I think the old ratings fall off then also. Correct me if I am wrong anyone.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Uber needs to do more to help us with this. FYI, Lyft now has a verify before you request the ride. It says something like: This is the pick up location we will send to your driver, is it correct? I think that will help but all the companies need to tell people who do know their actual address to input it and not use the pin pick up. I tell my clients this every chance I get and suggest you do the same. FYI, I recently was asked to complete a Uber survey on cancel policy. One of the options was to charge a cancel fee after we accept the ride and the rider cancels before we get there (gave various time periods and I suggested the shortest) or they can't be found. When you have few rides the rating system with naturally jump all over. I am up to almost 400 now and see very little change---I was as low as 4.61 and today I am 4.76. If I am not mistaken with will not take any action until you get to 500 rides--I think the old ratings fall off then also. Correct me if I am wrong anyone.


One of the only positive things to come out of Lyft this week along with all of the bad stuff is that the new app update includes a confirm pickup address prompt if the pin is placed away from the pax GPS location. This should help with incorrect pickup locations.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

josolo said:


> Me too, kinda. Recently I've had lots of trips where the pin is nowhere close to the actual pickup location. _Riders request ride, you accept, then they immediately call or text you with a pickup location far away from the pin. _The confusion certainly causes problems that nearly guarantees bad ratings. I thought about rating those customers badly but have decided just to cancel trips like that._ I think they're doing this for some kind of reason but haven't figured it out yet._ The passengers that do this have not been typical passengers. One rider quizzed me about the streets. Whats the name of this street? What other streets intersect with this street? ...etc. He wasn't looking for anything, just quizzing me on my knowledge of the streets, as if getting him from A to B safely and quickly wasn't good enough for a five star rating. Seems the pin far away from pickup people feel really empowered because they have a chance to rate you and they hold it above your head. I hate it. Most people aren't like that but it only takes a few and it seems like most of my rides lately have been that way.


I am pretty sure they do this to avoid paying surge prices, which can be incredibly pricey


----------



## UberH (Oct 23, 2014)

If I'm in an area where these is a surge, I will never travel to one outside the surge area.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdriver1 said:


> I have taken two weeks off twice in the last 6 months without any problems. I sometimes only work a couple of days a week, as well, without a word from Uber. I have had to learn not to take ratings too seriously. I try my best to make sure that every rider has the best experience possible but I do sometimes make mistakes that may garner a lower rating. * Uber now includes a mechanism to report clients who may have rated us poorly,* however they don't tell us which rides generated poor ratings. I bounce around 4.75. I used to rate the majority of my clients five stars but now I have started to rate them considering such things as time I have to wait, being disrespectful, or not staying put after they have input their location. I do, however, give inebriated clients pretty wide latitude.


*What system might that be?*


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

josolo said:


> Me too, kinda. Recently I've had lots of trips where the pin is nowhere close to the actual pickup location. _Riders request ride, you accept, then they immediately call or text you with a pickup location far away from the pin. _The confusion certainly causes problems that nearly guarantees bad ratings. I thought about rating those customers badly but have decided just to cancel trips like that._ I think they're doing this for some kind of reason but haven't figured it out yet._ The passengers that do this have not been typical passengers. One rider quizzed me about the streets. Whats the name of this street? What other streets intersect with this street? ...etc. He wasn't looking for anything, just quizzing me on my knowledge of the streets, as if getting him from A to B safely and quickly wasn't good enough for a five star rating. Seems the pin far away from pickup people feel really empowered because they have a chance to rate you and they hold it above your head. I hate it. Most people aren't like that but it only takes a few and it seems like most of my rides lately have been that way.


They are likely in a surging zone, so they move the pin out of the surge zone in order to NOT pay the higher price. They don't care that you might be a bit farther away. They get the ride at base price. This is another reason to make a courtesy call to confirm their exact location before you drive too far. If they are actually in a surge zone, cancel the ride and tell them to make another request without dropping the pin away from their exact location.

Also, keep DETAILED notes to use in your argument with Uber, as I've noticed many, many times Uber will zero out the cancellation fee, especially if it is the rider's first cancellation. BS! That's Uber's policy, not yours. Uber should have to eat the cancellation fee and pay you the $5, especially if you drove out of your way. Explain this to them and you have a decent chance of them paying it out. But again, remember to make detailed notes about the pax attempting to manipulate the system.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Uberdriver1 said:


> Uber now includes a mechanism to report clients who may have rated us poorly, however they don't tell us which rides generated poor ratings.


Please advise where this option is. I've never seen or heard of this being available.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Aris said:


> I am a new driver. I am going to use my someone else's car for about 2-3 months, and I will decide wether or not to buy my own use car, depending if my score is still good by then. I work Monday and Tuesdays only from 6:30pm - 1pm for now. I did about 3 days so far. My first night I did about 16 trips. My score never changed, but on my 2nd night (19 trips) after 12am it dropped to 4.5. Then the next day probably after 11am, it went up to 4.8. Last night my score went up to 4.83 (21 trips) and after 11am today it went down to 4.65. W0w!
> 
> I am wondering if my score drops below 4.5 and say I don't work for a 7 days will they deactivate me.
> I can only use the car every Monday and Tuesday. Am I skrewed if my score drops below 4.5 and do not work for a week.
> Does anyone know when do they really deactivate someone?


For helpful Tips check out Ubers training videos on customer service! Should help ensure you stay above a 4.7

http://video.uber.com/5-stars/


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh my god. You guys are busting your asses and you are getting screwed. For goodness sake wake up!*!! What the f###k are you doing? Driving shitbags around and worrying "how will they rate me".... have you no self respect!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh "for helpful tips"....


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Have you not realised this is the best con of our times.... buy a new car! Get more money from lower rates! Earn more than ever before! We have your back! It just goes on and on. For ****s sake dont you even know when you are being spoon fed?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> For helpful Tips check out Ubers training videos on customer service! Should help ensure you stay above a 4.7
> 
> http://video.uber.com/5-stars/


HAhahaa!!! Are you serious?!?!


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Agreed suewho, back driving for the limo company tomorrow. 

$18 for a 13hr day with 200km pushed me over the line. Will switch on Uber again if I ever get bored.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, just take it easy man,


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Life is good here


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

"Down under" they call it. Dont tell em any different, god forbid we should have an influx of yanks here.


----------



## Uberdriver1 (Oct 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *What system might that be?*


The new Uber app in Atlanta allows you to log on an report any trips "you THINK might have resulted in a poor rating" due to certain circumstances. I had to laugh or cry this weekend when I reported two trips. I think the only choices for reasons are: Drunk (excessively), Violent, Bad Language, Disrespectful, and something else I can't remember now. I think there should be at least two additional categories: Asshole and Moron. One of the two put in his home address, then gave me another address, then was across the street, kept me waiting while he talked to his friends in the driveway after I finally got there, and then only went 1/2 mile. I wanted to take his "to go" box, snatch it out of his hands, and stomp it into the ground.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Would be extremely helpful. Would also be nice to have a no future match with pax option. Weed out faster. Maybe make them pay a premium for past ill behaviors.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

suewho said:


> Oh my god. You guys are busting your asses and you are getting screwed. For goodness sake wake up!*!! What the f###k are you doing? Driving shitbags around and worrying "how will they rate me".... have you no self respect!


For the most part...I agree..."1 out of 3" riders are decent respectful humans.....the others are mostly assholes! And I never give a 5 star rating to a rider anymore....unless they are the "1 out of 3".


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> For the most part...I agree..."1 out of 3" riders are decent respectful humans.....the others are mostly assholes! And I never give a 5 star rating to a rider anymore....unless they are the "1 out of 3".


If I though Uber gave a rats ass about what any driver gives for pax stars I'd rate them accurately BUT I'm pretty sure that consistent lower pax ratings will merely serve to show a bad attitude on the drivers part and result in the drivers ultimate detriment.

Needless to say I wouldn't trust Uber any further than I can throw them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Uber needs to do more to help us with this. FYI, Lyft now has a verify before you request the ride. It says something like: This is the pick up location we will send to your driver, is it correct? I think that will help but all the companies need to tell people who do know their actual address to input it and not use the pin pick up. I tell my clients this every chance I get and suggest you do the same. FYI, I recently was asked to complete a Uber survey on cancel policy. One of the options was to charge a cancel fee after we accept the ride and the rider cancels before we get there (gave various time periods and I suggested the shortest) or they can't be found. When you have few rides the rating system with naturally jump all over. I am up to almost 400 now and see very little change---I was as low as 4.61 and today I am 4.76. If I am not mistaken with will not take any action until you get to 500 rides--I think the old ratings fall off then also. Correct me if I am wrong anyone.


I made the suggestion to the local Uber office to pass on this idea.

Wherever a pin is placed generates a coordinate. This coordinate is hidden from us as we work on addresses.

Each coordinate has a corresponding Google (Uber's wonderful partner) "Streetview" image. Once a rider hits "request vehicle" a Streetview image pops up on the rider's smartphone and asks "OK Einstein, look around, are you Really here?" (Or words to that effect)

Hit yes/no.Yes proceed to request / No back to Pin placement.

And to modify slack behavior the statement " Extra charges may apply if your stated location is not the actual pickup location."

I'll dream on!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I made the suggestion to the local Uber office to pass on this idea.
> 
> Wherever a pin is placed generates a coordinate. This coordinate is hidden from us as we work on addresses.
> 
> ...


A lot alot of pax order rides from within large buildings, hotels, lofts, condo units. Even if they hit locate there is still going to be pickup coordination required. The locate feature works best if the pax enter an actual address and are actually there, which is not the case in many rides.

The problem is that Uber and Lyft advise NOT to call the pax. I call every time if it's not a hard address, a range address or a pax indicator showing in the middle of a block.

Screw their dictates.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

josolo said:


> Me too, kinda. Recently I've had lots of trips where the pin is nowhere close to the actual pickup location. _Riders request ride, you accept, then they immediately call or text you with a pickup location far away from the pin. _The confusion certainly causes problems that nearly guarantees bad ratings. I thought about rating those customers badly but have decided just to cancel trips like that._ I think they're doing this for some kind of reason but haven't figured it out yet._ The passengers that do this have not been typical passengers. One rider quizzed me about the streets. Whats the name of this street? What other streets intersect with this street? ...etc. He wasn't looking for anything, just quizzing me on my knowledge of the streets, as if getting him from A to B safely and quickly wasn't good enough for a five star rating. Seems the pin far away from pickup people feel really empowered because they have a chance to rate you and they hold it above your head. I hate it. Most people aren't like that but it only takes a few and it seems like most of my rides lately have been that way.


Passengers do that to avoid surge areas. They drop the pin on non surge areas and call or text you later to pick em up in a surge zone. This way you dont get the surge you were waiting for. It is a known trick and if you suspect something like this happening just cancel immediately


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> Passengers do that to avoid surge areas. They drop the pin on non surge areas and call or text you later to pick em up in a surge zone. This way you dont get the surge you were waiting for. It is a known trick and if you suspect something like this happening just cancel immediately


Sometimes they use an app that lets them automaticaly place pin outsde the surge zone allowing them avoid being charged surge price. Some riders are so disgusting


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> Passengers do that to avoid surge areas. They drop the pin on non surge areas and call or text you later to pick em up in a surge zone. This way you dont get the surge you were waiting for. It is a known trick and if you suspect something like this happening just cancel immediately


I don't take non surge pings if I'm in a surge area. Just ignore them.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

How are you deciding if it's in a non-surge area? Just on your memory of the surge map and guessing where the customer is? You're deciding that within the 15 second deadline to accept a trip? Clearly, the round circle of a ping should be red if it's in the surge area. This would be mighty easy to program. It's totally unfair to be pulled out of a surge without CLEARLY being informed that's what's going on.
I've had customers "cancel" their ride because they realize the surge has ended and want a cheaper ride. As this is usually near the end of the night, I turn off my phone for the night. Let them wait a long time for a ride or pay the taxi rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The surge rate shows on Uber pings. I'm still trying to figure out Lyft's system. I think it shows a different color, but at night at a glance it's problematic for me as I don't do colors well. Lyft's system is jacked in different ways than Uber's.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> How are you deciding if it's in a non-surge area? Just on your memory of the surge map and guessing where the customer is? You're deciding that within the 15 second deadline to accept a trip? Clearly, the round circle of a ping should be red if it's in the surge area. This would be mighty easy to program. It's totally unfair to be pulled out of a surge without CLEARLY being informed that's what's going on.
> I've had customers "cancel" their ride because they realize the surge has ended and want a cheaper ride. As this is usually near the end of the night, I turn off my phone for the night. Let them wait a long time for a ride or pay the taxi rates.


Worst when you accept the trip and drive to their location only being canceled afterwards. Now i think uber is intentionally trying to avoid compensating us for these bad trips. Nowdays i rarely see 5$ charge anymore


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Agreed suewho, back driving for the limo company tomorrow.
> 
> $18 for a 13hr day with 200km pushed me over the line. Will switch on Uber again if I ever get bored.


You made $18 for 13 hours driving with Uber?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Alexander said:


> You made $18 for 13 hours driving with Uber?


Correct! $6 + $12, two rides all day. One cancel after driving 10-15 for incorrect pin location.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Pulled another 13 hour day and scored $43 total just in case my other day was a slow day for whatever reason. 

Alarming trend of over saturation, giving Uber cause to reduce rates to increase rider activity. Australian drivers be warned all that has and is happening in other markets will happen here. If you depend on UberX income you may find yourself introuble shortly.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Pulled another 13 hour day and scored $43 total just in case my other day was a slow day for whatever reason.
> 
> Alarming trend of over saturation, giving Uber cause to reduce rates to increase rider activity. Australian drivers be warned all that has and is happening in other markets will happen here. If you depend on UberX income you may find yourself introuble shortly.


This is indeed concerning. I am hoping to make around $1200 a month working part time. I wonder if I have set my expectations too high...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Alexander said:


> This is indeed concerning. I am hoping to make around $1200 a month working part time. I wonder if I have set my expectations too high...


Run the math on the standard fare rate. I believe *S.D. is about a buck and a quarter a mile. At a buck and a quarter a mile you'll make ZERO taxable income. * I would be concerned before going broke driving OR figure out that the money in this gig is only in surge times, which are starting to evaporate as drivers saturate the system everywhere.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

josolo said:


> _Riders request ride, you accept, then they immediately call or text you with a pickup location far away from the pin. _


This is not just to avoid high surge pricing....You will find that riders will many times do this when no uberX drivers are available in their area......so they "pin drop" in an area close enough for you to receive the ping and then reroute you to their actual location with a call or a text.....happens alot here in the LA area


----------



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdriver1 said:


> I have taken two weeks off twice in the last 6 months without any problems. I sometimes only work a couple of days a week, as well, without a word from Uber. I have had to learn not to take ratings too seriously. I try my best to make sure that every rider has the best experience possible but I do sometimes make mistakes that may garner a lower rating. Uber now includes a mechanism to report clients who may have rated us poorly, however they don't tell us which rides generated poor ratings. I bounce around 4.75. I used to rate the majority of my clients five stars but now I have started to rate them considering such things as time I have to wait, being disrespectful, or not staying put after they have input their location. I do, however, give inebriated clients pretty wide latitude.


What is the new mechanism that we can report to Uber riders who may have rated us poorly?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> Passengers do that to avoid surge areas. They drop the pin on non surge areas and call or text you later to pick em up in a surge zone. This way you dont get the surge you were waiting for. It is a known trick and if you suspect something like this happening just cancel immediately


Wish fare were an actual negotiation in an actual marketplace (basically what Uber claims to be). As in we set the lowest surge we will drive for, and sit around and have a coffee. The effect would be an immediate return to last year's rates.

I guess this already happens when half of us are just sitting in our cars with the app off. Refreshing the rider app every two minutes. "_Rates have increased to get more drivers on the road!". _Hah, we're already there, bub. We're just not driving your four drunk asses for $11.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> This is not just to avoid high surge pricing....You will find that riders will many times do this when no uberX drivers are available in their area......so they "pin drop" in an area close enough for you to receive the ping and then reroute you to their actual location with a call or a text.....happens alot here in the LA area


Now that would piss me off!

Guess as they use the service, they are learning how to game it!

UBER launched in my area back in March of this year...guess that kind of b.s. is soon to hit here....man I will go rant on a jerk for doing that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> What is the new mechanism that we can report to Uber riders who may have rated us poorly?


The retro cancel button. Drivers give the entire fare to Uber and they then cancel the bad ratings.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Wish fare were an actual negotiation in an actual marketplace (basically what Uber claims to be). As in we set the lowest surge we will drive for, and sit around and have a coffee. The effect would be an immediate return to last year's rates.
> 
> I guess this already happens when half of us are just sitting in our cars with the app off. Refreshing the rider app every two minutes. "_Rates have increased to get more drivers on the road!". _Hah, we're already there, bub. We're just not driving your four drunk asses for $11.


I've been catching up on a lot of Alt movies on Netflix. My wife thinks I'm working my ass off...


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

I can not cancel after accepting a ride on my UBER supplied I-crap phone. IN fact....I can not do a thing....with it...the info button does not work at all.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I can not cancel after accepting a ride on my UBER supplied I-crap phone. IN fact....I can not do a thing....with it...the info button does not work at all.


Turn the phone off then. Works every time. Bad connections.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Turn the phone off then. Works every time. Bad connections.


I think I tried that....and when I restarted the phone, and turned the app back on...the rider was still there.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> I think I tried that....and when I restarted the phone, and turned the app back on...the rider was still there.


You have to hold the button on the top right down for a few seconds until you see the slide bar to power off. Then slide it. If you did that and are still connected to anything when you power back up you may contact and receive a reward from Apple for new innovations.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Alexander said:


> This is indeed concerning. I am hoping to make around $1200 a month working part time. I wonder if I have set my expectations too high...


Alexander: Not sure Australia is quite like SD but I will tell you I have seen my Uber Business in North County drop by about 30% last 2 months and EVERY TIME I look at the rider app all 8 available cars show up....used to be 4-5...remember, only 8 show on app at a time so there could be 10 or more out there...I have had several days sitting for over 3 hours without a ping in last two months....I have added other apps in hopes of increasing pings but one of the apps is too new and the other often requires long drives to pick up....not sure can keep doing this long term. Last week I worked over 40 hours and worked 7 days and made what I used to make working 5 days and 30 hours. Not good...where does it end?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I posted positive about Lyft adding GPS compare to actual pick up to app back on 10-22. Today is 11/13...the last two days I have done 7 Lyft rides and only 1 was in the correct pick up location.....UGHFFFXXXX.....Why don't riders look to see where they are telling us they are before they hit request???? Why can't the ride-share companies educate the riders???? Seems like we have to call every one of them now...guess I am saying it is getting worse, not better. Phone answer..."Uh, hello??? Who's this? Wow, wrong addresss? I am actually over here....".


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Alexander: Not sure Australia is quite like SD but I will tell you I have seen my Uber Business in North County drop by about 30% last 2 months and EVERY TIME I look at the rider app all 8 available cars show up....used to be 4-5...remember, only 8 show on app at a time so there could be 10 or more out there...I have had several days sitting for over 3 hours without a ping in last two months....I have added other apps in hopes of increasing pings but one of the apps is too new and the other often requires long drives to pick up....not sure can keep doing this long term. Last week I worked over 40 hours and worked 7 days and made what I used to make working 5 days and 30 hours. Not good...where does it end?


Hey Bill- thanks for the feedback. I'm somewhat further south (around La Jolla) and am starting this weekend. I don't intend to drive for long, and hope to be able to make around $1000 a month (I don't understand how people are still driving if they are making less than that working 25+ hours a week; it just doesn't make sense to continue losing money as scrurbscrub suggests). I will post my experiences next week and see how it compares to yours. Not holding my breath or anything though


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Run the math on the standard fare rate. I believe *S.D. is about a buck and a quarter a mile. At a buck and a quarter a mile you'll make ZERO taxable income. * I would be concerned before going broke driving OR figure out that the money in this gig is only in surge times, which are starting to evaporate as drivers saturate the system everywhere.


Yes, this may be true, but then why are you still driving if you believe the work is not profitable? I understand that my car depreciates, but I really only need to be able to make $1000 a month for the next 6 months. After that, I get to keep driving my car and go about my regular business and find a real job for which I went to school.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Yes, this may be true, but then why are you still driving if you believe the work is not profitable? I understand that my car depreciates, but I really only need to be able to make $1000 a month for the next 6 months. After that, I get to keep driving my car and go about my regular business and find a real job for which I went to school.


Unfortunately I think the real reveal on making money will not be until after I do income tax for first time and take that .58 deduction on schedule C.. Will be interesting to see what happens. Right now my Sherpa dashboard says I have earned $7700 and have an estimated tax write off of $6950....that would indicate I am making some money. Have you signed up for Sherpa? please use this referral: sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706. Great way to keep track and free for now. I love it. Shows last week I was number 4 in earnings (that is of those drivers who are in SD and using Sherpa..I think the current count is only 135 or something like that. Sure would like to see all SD area drivers use it and we can all see what kind of business is really out there....


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> ...Have you signed up for Sherpa? please use this referral: sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706. ...


Last time I tried that, sherpashare could no longer do uber because uber had removed the old dashboard, ...then the guy that runs sherpashare *made a post here* about it linked to his blog I think. Have things changed? Sure would like to use it.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Pulled another 13 hour day and scored $43 total just in case my other day was a slow day for whatever reason.
> 
> Alarming trend of over saturation, giving Uber cause to reduce rates to increase rider activity. Australian drivers be warned all that has and is happening in other markets will happen here. If you depend on UberX income you may find yourself introuble shortly.


The Gold Coast is only just getting going, are you guys on incentive for every hour you drive? I can't imagine the GC has more drivers than Brisbane - I was initially worried that they were putting on to many drivers. I generally average around $25/hr driving in Brisbane and the majority of this time is not driven during "peak" periods according to my weekly summary report. I am also ignoring more requests now when I get ridiculous cross river requests because of my current location. I rarely work more than 10 hours in a day and always take around 1-1½ hours in breaks during this time. If I hustled, I'm sure I'd be well over the mystical $30/hr barrier.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Aris said:


> I am a new driver. I am going to use my someone else's car for about 2-3 months, and I will decide wether or not to buy my own use car, depending if my score is still good by then. I work Monday and Tuesdays only from 6:30pm - 1pm for now. I did about 3 days so far. My first night I did about 16 trips. My score never changed, but on my 2nd night (19 trips) after 12am it dropped to 4.5. Then the next day probably after 11am, it went up to 4.8. Last night my score went up to 4.83 (21 trips) and after 11am today it went down to 4.65. W0w!
> 
> I am wondering if my score drops below 4.5 and say I don't work for a 7 days will they deactivate me.
> I can only use the car every Monday and Tuesday. Am I skrewed if my score drops below 4.5 and do not work for a week.
> Does anyone know when do they really deactivate someone?


Uber wont even consider your score until you have a few hundred rides under your belt. Your rating will dance around all over the place in the beginning until you get enough rides to level it off. You should note that buying a new car simply to drive for Uber is a major mistake. Spend some time on this site reading posts and you'll soon know why.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

josolo said:


> Last time I tried that, sherpashare could no longer do uber because uber had removed the old dashboard, ...then the guy that runs sherpashare *made a post here* about it linked to his blog I think. Have things changed? Sure would like to use it.


You can use it with Uber again now. When Uber generates your weekly invoice on Tuesday or Wednesday you can click on the CSV option and it will be emailed to you...you just forward that email to [email protected] and they will update your dashboard. I also save this report as a excel workbook on my computer and add mileage and things to it as it gives ride number the IRS may ask for. Please sign up and use my referral.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Uber wont even consider your score until you have a few hundred rides under your belt. Your rating will dance around all over the place in the beginning until you get enough rides to level it off. You should note that buying a new car simply to drive for Uber is a major mistake. Spend some time on this site reading posts and you'll soon know why.


Hey Realityshark- I agree with you generally that buying a car specifically for Uber is generally not a good idea, but for individuals (like me) who were able to get 0% APR for the entire financing term, live with relatives, have their insurance taken care of by relatives, have their main income supplied to them by their school and will soon be graduating and joining the workforce in a permanent professional capacity, and will be buying/need a car anyways in the near future, buying a car for Uber to drive for about 4-5 months is not necessarily a bad idea.


----------

